

How Sass Can Shape The Future of CSS - adamstac
http://thesassway.com/articles/how-sass-can-shape-the-future-of-css

======
adamstac
If you're big into the direction of CSS and want to hear more about how Sass
is influencing the spec for CSS3 as well as CSS4, you should check this
article out as well as the comments coming in.

